# Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche



## Sebi4434 (18. März 2016)

*Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Hi 
Ich wollte mir mal ein besseres Mikro zulegen,  da mein aktuelles einfach furchtbar ist.
Momentan benutze Ich ein Headset (Asche auf mein Haupt), das HyperX cloud, das sich zwar gut anhört, aber beim Mikrofon einfach totaler Schrott ist.
Nutzen will Ich es hauptsächlich für Teamspeak, da Ich aber auch alles aufnehme was Ich so Spiele, sollte es sich dort auch einigermassen gut anhören.
 Dabei sollte man möglichst kein Tastaturklackern im Hintergrund hören.  mein Rechner steht auch auf dem selben Tisch, lautstärke ist "moderat". (mein kaum vorhandenes Halbwissen sagt mir, dass ein Kondensatormikrofon nicht die erste Wahl wäre)

Ich würde dafür etwa um die 80€ ausgeben (darf natürlich auch weniger sein ^^)
Falls es ein gutes gibt, das aber etwas mehr kostet bitte auch posten, vielleicht findet man ja was gutes gebrauchtes.


Danke im voraus


----------



## micha30111 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Hallo, ich habe eine Zeitlang das Samson Meteor genutzt. Klanglich war's für den Preis in Ordnung allerdings wurde das leiseste Klackern der Tastatur mit aufgenommen. Selbst wenn ich dann in der Nachbereitung viel Aufwand betrieben habe.

Nach langem recherchieren und mit Hilfe der Community hier habe ich mich dann für das Rode Procaster entschieden. Es ist ein dynamisches Mikro und liegt auch außerhalb der Preisklasse die Du kanntest. Vor allem weil es ein XLR Anschluß hat. Hier wird gerne sonst das TBone USB 400 empfohlen. Welches wohl durchaus einen anständigen Ton hin bekommt. Ob Du dann ein Klackern der Tastatur mit aufnimmst liegt auch an Deiner Tastatur und den räumlichen Gegebenheiten ☺ 

LG Micha


----------



## Stueppi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Sicher dass das Headset so schlecht klingt? HyperX Cloud Headset Review + Mikro Test! (GERMAN) - YouTube klingt in dem Video jedenfalls ziemlich gut. Kann es sein das du falsche Einstellungen hast, wie z.B. einfach den Mic Pegel auf 100%? Sowas übersteuert gern mal und klingt dann *******^^

Wieso denkst du das Kondensatoren Mikrofone nicht die erste Wahl sind und wieso muss es ein Tischmikrofon sein? Tischmikros haben die unangenehme eigenschaft jedes Geräusch vom Tisch aufzunehmen. Dazu zählt die Vibration vom PC, Tastaturschläge, mit dem Fuß gegen den Tisch kommen und auch die Katze die mal zum kuscheln auf den Tisch springt.


----------



## Sebi4434 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Ich muss die Mikrofonverstärkung aktivieren, da das Ding (selbst bei 100%) total leise ist. Wenn Ich reinschreie nehmen die Leute im TS das als normales reden wahr. (Die Teamspeak einstellungen passen, problem tritt ja auch mit Skype, oder direkt an meinem PC auf)


----------



## micha30111 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Also die Lautstärke des Hyper CloudX welches ich aktuell noch selbst verwende ist nicht soooooo leise an sich. Als ich mit dem Aufnehmen begann habe ich das Mikro davon auch verwendet. Musste zwar den Regler dann noch etwas hochdrehen in Audacity aber im Endeffekt war es doch gut verständlich, auch außerhalb von TS und ähnlichem


----------



## -Xe0n- (18. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Kauf dir lieber mal eine Soundkarte.. denke es liegt an deinem Onboard Sound. Hatte das selbe Problem.


----------



## onlygaming (18. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*



Sebi4434 schrieb:


> Ich muss die Mikrofonverstärkung aktivieren, da das Ding (selbst bei 100%) total leise ist. Wenn Ich reinschreie nehmen die Leute im TS das als normales reden wahr. (Die Teamspeak einstellungen passen, problem tritt ja auch mit Skype, oder direkt an meinem PC auf)



Stell mal die Hz Zahl auf das höchste.


----------



## Sebi4434 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Also, eine Soundkarte nutze Ich momentan, auch wenn es nicht gerade high end ist: Asus Xonar DX/XD
Die Hz Zahl macht keinen Unterschied für mich, egal ob es auf 44100 oder 192000 gestellt ist :/


----------



## JackA (19. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Also folgende Punkte:
- Dass das klappern von der Tastatur aufgenommen wird, liegt daran, dass du Push-to-Talk nutzen solltest. Physikalisch kannst du das fast nicht umgehen. Fast nicht, weil es 2 Möglichkeiten gibt, es etwas besser zu machen: Tastatur vom Schreibtisch entkoppeln, da dieser das geklapper verstärkt, z.B. durch ein Mauspad und ein Kondensatormikro nehmen, mit Superniere, Superniere heißt, dass alles, was hinter dem Mirko passiert (das sollte natürlich mundnah positioniert werden und dadurch die Tastatur sich hinter dem Mikro befinden), stark abgedämpft wird.
- Dass das Mikro zu leise aufnimmt, liegt an deiner Low-End Soundkarte, selbst ein Behringer Xenyx 302 USB würde das besser machen
- Falls du Win10 nutzte, dann buggt das sowieso bei der Mikroansteuerung

Mein Tipp wäre: Greif zum Behringer


----------



## Sebi4434 (19. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Bei mir selbst wird, (dank Sprachaktivierung) kein klappern aufgenommen, aber Ich habe es schon bei anderen gehört. Ein Mauspad auf das Maus + Tastatur passen nutze Ich auch. 
Läuft der preamp dann direkt über USB an den PC oder geht das noch vorher über die SK?


----------



## micha30111 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Das oben genannte Beringer läuft über USB. WIe schon geschrieben nutze ich das Steinberg UR-22 MKII, welches im Prinzip eine vollwertige Soundkarte ist. Ich nutze fürs Gamen allerdings die Soundblaster Z, wegen der Ortung in Spielen...


----------



## Deeron (20. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Auna MIC-900B USB Kondensator Mikrofon für Studio-Aufnahmen inkl. Spinne (16mm Kapsel, Nierencharakteristik, 320Hz - 18KHz) schwarz Auna MIC-900B USB Kondensator Mikrofon für Studio-Aufnahmen inkl. Spinne (16mm Kapsel, Nierencharakteristik, 320Hz - 18KHz) schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente das kann ich empfehlen. Ich nutze es selber mit einem Tischarm und richtig ausgerichtet nimmt es auch meine etwas lautere Tastatur nicht mit auf. Sprachqualität ist auch sehr gut und angeschlossen wird es über USB.


----------



## Sebi4434 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Tischmikrofon, möglichst wenig Hintergrundgeräusche*

Hört sich auch gut an. Jetzt weiss Ich gar nicht welches Ich kaufen soll


----------

